# yew hollow form



## George Watkins (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello folks

6 photo's of the same yew form 6" wide by 7" tall


----------



## el_d (Mar 1, 2011)

Very , Very Nice George.
 Great figure in that wood and nice form.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 1, 2011)

Yew made the most of that, sorry could not resist. 
Beautiful HF yew must be pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 1, 2011)

Great job, and quite an effort to get that hollowing at 10mm or less, from what I can see some that hole...!:wink:

I also had the perception that the piece was much, much bigger, something like 16" x 10/12" or so, until I saw the size you wrote down, nevertheless a great piece...!

Cheers
George


----------



## greggas (Mar 1, 2011)

George...great job..Ellsworth would be proud!

Don't you just love working with yew.....cooperates so nicely and looks great


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 1, 2011)

That is some fantastic wood!  I really like the contrast in colors.  The form is great too.  Really nice job!


----------



## LEAP (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, Just got a chance to take a look at this on a big monitor instead of my iphone screen, This is an impressive piece of work. Very nice choice of wood and outstanding craftmanship.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Nice shape and gorgeous wood.


----------



## Grizz (Mar 1, 2011)

That is really pretty.  I love the "Z" look in that photo.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 1, 2011)

That's beautiful.  I've never turned yew, but it's on my list of 'must turn' woods.  Great job on this piece.


----------



## Boss302 (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome job with an exceptional piece of wood!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 2, 2011)

That is simply stunning! An incredible piece of wood and you did a great job with it.


----------



## Nate Davey (Mar 2, 2011)

That grain is spectacular and the shape really shows it off.  The finish is right on the money so it doesn't distract from the incredible piece of wood.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful wood and fantastic execution on the hollow form!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2011)

George, that is one awesome piece of wood... beautiful.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful piece.  I love working with Yew, it always has beautiful coloration and it turns nicely.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 5, 2011)

good job. looks great


----------



## JAZNCARR (Mar 6, 2011)

Very awesome!!!! where did you get your blank??  Did you rough it and let it dry or  did you kiln dry it before turning????


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 7, 2011)

thank you

JAZNCARR: I buy my wood from tree surgeons- i make my forms in one step, no roughing or kiln drying.

Just a wet log turned to a consistent wall thickness and brought straight into my home to settle


----------

